# 1987 Centurion Dave Scott Expert sizing



## bookish (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello,

I've been on the lookout for the pink and yellow (Miami Vice) 1987 Centurion Dave Scott Expert bike for a while, and have a lead on one, but was wondering about sizing. It depends on the frame but I think I'm usually a size 52 cm for road bikes. The one advertised is a 54 cm. I'm wondering if anyone knows the sizes that were available for that year's model. Did it even come in a 52 cm? The 54 cm has a good chance of working, but it's a long drive and I might just hold out if they, in fact, made a 52 cm. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## JAA (Aug 17, 2012)

Yep, they offered the Ironman in sizes 48-64cm. 
Seen here in this Bicycling article from 1987:

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_iTKbhvyAciI/S-X2R1-0wzI/AAAAAAAAAfY/E6eluPDZLvk/s1600/ironman-review1.jpg
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_iTKbhvyAciI/S-X2RbvYu2I/AAAAAAAAAfQ/TrHd90t7ePY/s1600/ironman-review2.jpg

And I have a Ironman Expert with full 105. It is a great bike.


----------



## bookish (Aug 28, 2013)

JAA said:


> Yep, they offered the Ironman in sizes 48-64cm.
> Seen here in this Bicycling article from 1987:
> 
> https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_iTKbhvyAciI/S-X2R1-0wzI/AAAAAAAAAfY/E6eluPDZLvk/s1600/ironman-review1.jpg
> ...



Many thanks! I'll likely hold out for a 52 cm.


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

bookish said:


> Many thanks! I'll likely hold out for a 52 cm.


IMO, if you get close to a Centurion Ironman Expert/Master in pink and yellow and just ONE SIZE OFF, I would get it..

Reasons are, rare finding a pink a yellow expert in good condition for a good price..
IMO again, I would snag the one that is one size off, hold on to it and even ride it, the fit might work in, and the main reason you can sell it when you happen to nail your specific size.. 

On my lookout list, my size is a 60cm.. However, I will take a 60, 61, 62, and I am riding as sweet 63cm today..

Luck to you in your search...

If you are close to this, I would scope this up, its a steal.. A Master for $100, 53cm
Dave scott centurion ironman - Yakaz For sale


----------



## bookish (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I think your advice is sound. At this point, for me, I really have no need for another bike but nonetheless covet a few particular models. Part of me likes the search for the harder to find models in my size which are near me. The one I was eyeing was sold so I'll keep a lookout. Thanks again!



cehowardraleighGS said:


> IMO, if you get close to a Centurion Ironman Expert/Master in pink and yellow and just ONE SIZE OFF, I would get it..
> 
> Reasons are, rare finding a pink a yellow expert in good condition for a good price..
> IMO again, I would snag the one that is one size off, hold on to it and even ride it, the fit might work in, and the main reason you can sell it when you happen to nail your specific size..
> ...


----------



## JAA (Aug 17, 2012)

cehowardraleighGS said:


> IMO, if you get close to a Centurion Ironman Expert/Master in pink and yellow and just ONE SIZE OFF, I would get it..
> 
> Reasons are, rare finding a pink a yellow expert in good condition for a good price..
> IMO again, I would snag the one that is one size off, hold on to it and even ride it, the fit might work in, and the main reason you can sell it when you happen to nail your specific size..
> ...


I agree with you on the sizing. It can get you by while you hunt for the perfect size. 
That's a good deal on that Ironman you posted for sale.

I lucked into my Ironman. A friend and I stopped by an LBS during our lunch break. I asked the owner if he had any used steel frame bikes because I was on the hunt for a bike for my wife. He pulled out one of his personal bikes, which happened to be a '88 Centurion Ironman Expert. I offered him $150 and left with it. Turned out to be too big for her and just right for me! Since then, I have fell in love with it! They are great bikes that have a very "racey" feel to them. So, like in my case, sometimes the right size bike happens upon you.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

JAA said:


> I asked the owner if he had any used steel frame bikes because I was on the hunt for a bike for my wife. He pulled out one of his personal bikes, which happened to be a '88 Centurion Ironman Expert. I offered him $150 and left with it. Turned out to be too big for her and just right for me!


Dude, you bought a bike in your size and it just happened to be too big for your wife but just right for you. :idea:


----------



## JAA (Aug 17, 2012)

velodog said:


> Dude, you bought a bike in your size and it just happened to be too big for your wife but just right for you. :idea:



Shh... Don't give away all my secrets!
I will admit, I knew the fit would be a stretch at that time. Plus I secretly knew that, should she not like it, I would end up with it. It was to be a short-term bike for her while I built hers. The fit is perfect on that one. The biggest problem, for her, was the reach. But since the bike was untouched, I didn't want to make a bunch of changes for it to fit her. I think it worked out great! She just rolls her eyes... She knows I live by the N+1 rule!


----------



## cehowardraleighGS (May 3, 2010)

JAA said:


> Shh... Don't give away all my secrets!
> I will admit, I knew the fit would be a stretch at that time. Plus I secretly knew that, should she not like it, I would end up with it. It was to be a short-term bike for her while I built hers. The fit is perfect on that one. The biggest problem, for her, was the reach. But since the bike was untouched, I didn't want to make a bunch of changes for it to fit her. I think it worked out great! She just rolls her eyes... She knows I live by the N+1 rule!


That's a good move. I have become adapt at getting bikes passed the wife. I am up to 13 now, and a master at sneaking them past her. 

On your Expert. We on the same page. In fact, your bike look exactly like mine when I picked it for $90. It is an 88 Ironman Expert. The seller had listed it for $90, when I called the seller they told me someone was coming to buy it at 3 pm. It was 9 am at the time. Sheesh, I told him I could be there in 15 minutes. He agreed.. Got to show you a picture of my Expert before I upgraded the wheels and went to STIs..

Here it is the day I brought it home, $90... Sheesh, hitting the lottery didn't have nothing on me that day.. 



















Just like with yours I am sure, nothing wrong with the bike, it was in tip top shape and the seller asked me did I want the LOOK pedals that was on the bike or do I want the 105 toe clip pedals.. 

What have you done to your Expert since then?

I have changed wheels, tires, and sporting STI Flight Decks. Oh boy..  Still got the 105 toe clips, getting ready to go to white Look pedals..

The Bike Gods shined on both of us to get these bikes, which IMO, are worth 4 times of what we paid for them..


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

JAA said:


> Shh... Don't give away all my secrets!
> I will admit, I knew the fit would be a stretch at that time. Plus I secretly knew that, should she not like it, I would end up with it. It was to be a short-term bike for her while I built hers. The fit is perfect on that one. The biggest problem, for her, was the reach. But since the bike was untouched, I didn't want to make a bunch of changes for it to fit her. I think it worked out great! She just rolls her eyes... She knows I live by the N+1 rule!


So, you pulled a fast one on the Missus, but she knew what you were up to the whole time.

In that case, well done.


----------

